# Late season wma success!



## snook24 (Jan 13, 2013)

Shot some does  I went out with some friends for the last weekend in the southern zone on public land and got lucky and shot two does. Walked over 1.5 miles one way for each of these deer but it was worth it and a ton of fun. First was shot next to a palmetto thicket and the other at a creek crossing between two big thickets.


----------



## snook24 (Jan 13, 2013)

*2013 does*

Number 2


----------



## creation's_cause (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats!!  Nice hunt....way to stick with it!


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats on two public land does! Way to go!!


----------



## AliBubba (Jan 13, 2013)

Well done on public land!


----------



## snuffy (Jan 14, 2013)

Congratulations.


----------



## snook24 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks guys! Went out more or less just for a fun camping trip not expecting to see much so these were a nice bonus and now enough meat to get through the summer


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 14, 2013)

Why you gotta lie to these people!! We all know its the same doe!!


----------



## snook24 (Jan 14, 2013)

Lol so you helped me clean and pack out the same doe twice haha just for that your packing out the next one the entire way next time


----------



## FrontierGander (Jan 14, 2013)

great does! What kind of load did you use in the optima? I have an optima as well, love that thing.


----------



## snook24 (Jan 14, 2013)

I use 100 gr of bh209 and a 300 gr hornady sst. It's deadly out to 200 yards for me. Shot 5 deer with this load and gun and these where the first two that ran. Both went less than 50 yards and the damage and blood trail was great!


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 16, 2013)

Great sport isn't it! Congratulations. That long drag makes the meat taste that much better.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 16, 2013)

Kawaliga said:


> Great sport isn't it! Congratulations. That long drag makes the meat taste that much better.



We no longer drag deer or hogs out of the woods. Much easier to quarter them up and put it in a pack than to drag it 1.3 miles back to the truck

Either way your right!! Thats some good eatin!!


----------



## snook24 (Jan 16, 2013)

All the work def makes it much sweeter


----------



## woods&water (Jan 16, 2013)

You might try deboning the deer where they fall next time you are in that far. Most deer only have about 40 pounds of meat after deboning which will easily fit in a trashbag inside a pack. Makes for an easy way to get the meat out of the woods. Been doing this for many years and a lot farther in than that.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 16, 2013)

woods&water said:


> You might try deboning the deer where they fall next time you are in that far. Most deer only have about 40 pounds of meat after deboning which will easily fit in a trashbag inside a pack. Makes for an easy way to get the meat out of the woods. Been doing this for many years and a lot farther in than that.



Thats exactly what we did


----------



## fishbum2000 (Jan 16, 2013)

Awesome.....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Awsome job snook! Very impressive!


----------



## snook24 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks! It was a great way to end the season. Grinding the meat tomorrow


----------



## Hunter1357 (Feb 24, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Redleaf (Feb 24, 2013)

sounds like big fun to me!


----------



## snook24 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks guys it will become a new tradition for use to go that last weekend and now having my dad hunting again it will be even better.


----------

